# Kooks complete exhaust kit



## Gunn3r87 (Nov 15, 2014)

Anyone running the newer Kooks setup? This is what I'm looking at for my '06. Opinions?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Kooks-Custo...|Model:GTO&hash=item3ce7e79973&vxp=mtromplete


----------



## Georgiey22 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'd also be interested in feedback.


----------

